# MQR - Marquee Resources



## System (25 January 2017)

Marquee Resources was incorporated in November 2016 to provide a lithium-focused entity to fund and develop lithium exploration projects.

The Marquee Resources claims are in the Clayton Valley, Nevada and situated at 37º 48’ N / 117º 30’W, at an altitude of 1,300m – 1,450m, approximately 30km NW from the town of Goldfield.

The Company is focusing in the short term to develop the Marquee Resources Claims through further discovery and extension of known lithium mineralisation. 

It is anticipated that MQR will list on the ASX during March 2017.

http://www.marqueeresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (5 December 2017)

Marquee Resources re-instated to official quotation today and up 52% to 38c after announcing that the Company is to acquire three highly prospective Canadian cobalt exploration projects: Werner Lake, Warner Lake East/West and Skeleton Lake.

Here's the details:



> Marquee Resources Limited (Company or Marquee) (ASX:MQR) is pleased to announce that it has entered into a binding Share Purchase Agreement (SPA) with the shareholders (Sellers) of Canadian CO27 Pty Ltd (CO27) under which it intends to acquire 100% of the issued capital of CO27 (Acquisition).
> 
> CO27 is party to the following agreements (Project Agreements) to acquire interests in the following cobaltprojects (Projects):
> 
> ...




Cobalt seems to be flavour of the month at the moment, so this could work out well for MQR. A bit too speculative for me at this very early stage.


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Marquee Resources delves into Lithium Triangle with Centenario Lithium acquisition*

_Cobalt explorer Marquee Resources (ASX: MQR) has edged into South America’s Lithium Triangle after agreeing to acquire Centenario Lithium, which owns a 30% stake in lithium brine explorer Lithium Power International Holdings (Argentina). More..._


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2022)

With only looking at the charts for my picks, I have chosen MQR as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022. 
Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.
.
There has been a lot of interest since Sept 2021 with price and volume increasing and stronger than the XAO over this time. Short term MA now above the Long term MA with price above both.
.
Can it get a roll on back towards the $0.44 level in 2018 by the end of the year? I don't know but if it does it will be a great return, over 200%


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2022)

These are pretty good. Seems to be along strike from a major mine in a very prospective region.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 November 2022)

Yes
 I /We have  had a great history with this little Beauty

I have just entered her in the December 2022 monthly regatta

It maybe a little bit early but* My Fast MACD *is showing a little bit of wind starting to fill the sail 





 Salute and Gods' speed to all entrants 

*For those Who LACK the COURAGE to enter

ENJOY the SPECTACLE!
It's FREE!
Crikey, You can even use a false name!*


----------

